# Tilting furnace build.



## rickzeien (Sep 13, 2018)

Finally got started on a furnace. It holds an A16 crucible. First pic is as purchased as an old charcoal forge. The rest are at different build points along the way


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 13, 2018)

jimdoc said:


> rickzeien said:
> 
> 
> > Did it work. Can you see them?
> ...



No



https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180913/d26adfde52dbbc3fe9792edbbaca6401.jpg





https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180913/090063c4d38f26dcd37e21858afc27c3.jpg





https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180913/c969e0aec1503c28a16c8d72e9614451.jpg





https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180913/fc95b5c0275350aeafc7880862e8b6be.jpg





https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180913/e1a9f1c65696399d665f2e9a2c14b408.jpg


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 13, 2018)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180913/059f4dc2ce43df76ffc6ff0dd0c88bf9.jpg





https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180913/ea243a0b34dd18c17a674f0a05196cd5.jpg





https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180913/063dab2d063e3afdffe4b842403b8722.jpg





https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180913/c7204ed86fa5f68b8f01c9f315ed2d45.jpg





https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180913/9dac5dc31baa0f702f2f8f2d6c78cc94.jpg


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 13, 2018)

rickzeien said:


> Did it work. Can you see them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



It's a Tapatalk thing. If you look at the links, you'll see they all start with "https:". Those links will not work through the forum software with the tags. Jim edited out the [img] tags so they at least appear as links.

Dave


----------



## Shark (Sep 15, 2018)

We could us a drool icon,  

I would love to get to where I could justify building myself one of those.


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 15, 2018)

I plan on using it to melt copper. But we can dream!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 18, 2018)

Ok. I have done a little more work on the furnace this morning. Got the burner installed and actually fired it up to dry out a crucible and the refractory. Took it up to about 700 F and held for 30 minutes and shut it off to let it cool gradually. Spout is fabricated but not installed. I am going to make a mold for casting a refractory for the spout then weld in the spout.

Maybe someone could educate me on how to attach the pics with the proper orientation.


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 18, 2018)

I shot a short video for a friend. Thought I would attempt to post a link here. Let me know if you are able to view it. ( you might have to copy and paste the link into your browser)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EsgRQQWgpcqarhA39


----------



## 4metals (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice work. Do you plan on using standard bilge crucibles in the furnace? You said you will weld in a steel trough to line with castable refractory to make a pour spout. You can also get T crucibles that come with a built on spout which may be useful.


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks 4metals,

Coming from you, I will count that as an achievement.

I purchased the original furnace as a charcoal forge. For whatever reason they had 7 crucibles that came with it. 

My plan is to go through those and when I need to purchase more I will go with the ones in your post. I will modify the furnace then to accommodate them. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 18, 2018)

What are you using as a burner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 18, 2018)

I made one with some scrap stainless tubing I had on hand. I will post some pictures of it soon. 

I purchased the stainless braided line and the regulator on ebay. 

I have not yet tried to get it to the 2000 F. If I can't I will make another and use this one on another project. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 18, 2018)

Cool....I've built quite a few different burners. They all work, it's usually more a matter of sizing the btu output so it doesn't melt your refractory, but still gets it up to temp fast enough.

They are especially fun to test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4metals (Sep 18, 2018)

When you do get around to raising the temperature up to 2000ºF for the first time it will take longer than usual the first time. The castable used in the body gives off moisture until it is fully cured at high heat. In the video you posted I saw small whiffs of moisture coming off.

It would be nice to see a video of an actual pour when you are up and running.


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 18, 2018)

4Metals,

Thanks for the info. I noticed the moisture gassing off as well. I have 6 more crucibles to heat up. That should dry out the furnace refractory. 

I will definately keep posting updates including any smelting/melting. I still need to fabricate a cone mold. 


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 19, 2018)

Snowman701.

I uploaded the pic of the burner. So far it works well but I still have not tried to get a temp of 2000 F

The other pics show the temp of the furnace and the temp at the outlet of a pipe on the lower part of the front of the furnace. My plan is to use the heat from this to preheat my molds. I will custom bend a pipe so it has the clearance under the furnace where I plan to nest my mold(s)

I also uploaded the mold I made out of 3 inch angle iron. I will probably make a proper cone mold when I get some scrap steel that appropriate for the project. ( so far everything has mostly been fabricated with scrap other than the original forge and crucibles I purchased for less than 100.00)

Here ar the pics.


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 26, 2018)

4metals,

Decided to go with your tip and ordered a crucible with a spout today.

Also I added a compressed air line to my burner. Sounds like a jet. LOL

According to a color chart I found on line pretty sure I the temp up to 1800 F. My temp gun only measures up to about 950 F.

Here is a video. New video by Rick Zeien



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou (Sep 26, 2018)

Rick,


If at all possible, I HIGHLY suggest you do a nose pivot style tilting furnace and set it up hydraulically, as far close up to the nose as possible. It's more expensive but you will thank me if you ever start pouring things without a launder.

My big furnace I built with a center pivot, then I cut those out, welded on some 1" plate up front to the frame of the furnace and plasma cut and reamed/broached the 2" holes so that the 2" round stock that fit in the double pillow bearings couldn't come out. Heavy as hell to lift on the back end, but there is a lot more fine control!


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 26, 2018)

Lou, 

I agree. I have a much larger furnace that I will be doing in the near future. 

I have the frame and trunions for the tilting mechanism. I am currently rebuilding some cylinders for the hydrolic tilt. 

This one was sort of a practice run. Almost all built from scrap.

Thanks for the words to the wise. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Nov 28, 2018)

Hello fellow GRF members.

Here is an update of my tilting furnace build.

First pour. (Got a little over 87 gram button)

I put in dilute nitric acid before I got the pic. Sorry.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.google.com







Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Nov 28, 2018)

Button in nitric acid. (It's in a fume hood.









New video by Rick Zeien







photos.google.com





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Nov 28, 2018)

I think that looks amazing 8) 8)


----------



## rickzeien (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Jul 6, 2019)

Final post on this topic

I learned some valuable lessons from the build. 

Before I get into the major points I wanted to Express my gratitude for everybody that commented or viewed this thread.



Specifically 4metals and Lou for suggesting that a nose pour furnace was the way to go.

Also to 4metals for pointing me in the right direction for crucibles with a spout. 

Lou also suggested a hydraulic tilt mechanism. 

I incorporated all these suggestions in the other two furnaces I built. (Seperate thread)

To jimdoc and frugal refiner who held my hand while I learned to post pictures and videos on the forum. 

The burner was a separate challenge. I was not able to get the temperature I was after with a aspirated burner design. If I ever circle back to it I think kurtak has a good design I would like to see more of. (It's ok to be a copy cat as long as you copy the right cat)

I also tried compressed air and soon found that my 5 horse and 10 horse compressors did not give me the sustained temperature that I wanted. 

In the end I went with commercial burners that have squirrel cage blowers. Also they had the benefit of pre engineered safety control and automatic pilot light features. More on these when I finish the other two furnaces. 

Finally I dismantelled this furnace. I modified it's angle iron frame to support another furnace. And I plan to use the shell and burner for a pyrolysis unit trial in the future. 

Thanks to all

Rick

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

